
Color Vision: How Our Eyes Reflect Primate Evolution - makimaki
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=evolution-of-primate-color-vision&print=true
======
tokenadult
"In the case of primate color vision, trichromacy based on the "new" M and L
pigments (along with the S pigment) presumably conferred a selective advantage
over dichromats in some environments. The colors of ripe fruit, for example,
frequently contrast with the surrounding foliage, but dichromats are less able
to see such contrast because they have low sensitivity to color differences in
the red, yellow and green regions of the visual spectrum. An improved ability
to identify edible fruit would likely aid the survival of individuals
harboring the mutations that confer trichromacy and lead to the spread of
those mutant genes in the population."

Sean Carroll has a very interesting discussion of the evolution of color
vision in primates, and the consequent loss of selection pressure on many
genes that develop sensitive sense of smell, in his book The Making of the
Fittest.

[http://www.amazon.com/Making-Fittest-Sean-
Carroll/dp/0393330...](http://www.amazon.com/Making-Fittest-Sean-
Carroll/dp/0393330516/)

